# GRIPPERS



## jayjaybeednb (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey.

ive been working on grip strength recently and bought a heavy grips gripper 150lb.

Now i can bust reps of 20 with these all day and im looking to buy a 200lb

Ive found some on e bay called "just brawn" for £7..now they look like the hi end grippers and are compared to the captains of crush grippers, but i cant find anything on the net about them.

does anyone own a set..how do they fair..as i know grippers can snap.

the COC grippers go for like £22 and just braun £7 so unless i get a response from someone saying theyre crap quality im getting one.

Just got the grip bug after seeing guys ripping decks of cards into quarters, rollin frying pans and bending steel nails, LOL.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

CoC's all the way!

No harm in trying them for £7 but they may well be absolute cack!


----------



## jayjaybeednb (Nov 5, 2011)

gripper just arived this morning.

Its good quality, but can only compare it to my heavy grip.

Only thing is the knurling on the handles is a little deep and makes your hands sore.

Also i cannot close the bastard. LOL. gives me something to aim for tho. I thought i would at least be able do one, im questioning the accuracy of it now..its supposed to be 200lbs but feels more like 250lbs, but then i dont have anything to gauge it with.

for £7 tho im pretty pleased, ill have the ****er begging for mercy in no time.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

jayjaybeednb said:


> Hey.
> 
> ive been working on grip strength recently and bought a heavy grips gripper 150lb.
> 
> ...


have you got the link on e bay for the "just brawn" grippers??

.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I've got a 250lb pair of these.

http://heavygrips.com/

12 quid off Amazon. They're real heavy duty and I highly recommend them. Had them 4 months and I'm not too far from getting them closed.


----------



## jayjaybeednb (Nov 5, 2011)

NSGym said:


> have you got the link on e bay for the "just brawn" grippers??
> 
> .


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290787740411

ere ya go, be sure to specify the ones you want though a=100 b=150 c=200.

just realized theyve gone up a quid.


----------



## jayjaybeednb (Nov 5, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> I've got a 250lb pair of these.
> 
> http://heavygrips.com/
> 
> 12 quid off Amazon. They're real heavy duty and I highly recommend them. Had them 4 months and I'm not too far from getting them closed.


yea theyre quite good, just read from the website that they also measure the torque of the spring also and not just lateral pressure, may be why the just brawn 200 feel more like 250, thats what im telling myself anyways.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

jayjaybeednb said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290787740411
> 
> ere ya go, be sure to specify the ones you want though a=100 b=150 c=200.
> 
> just realized theyve gone up a quid.


cheers, they look ok, but only go up to equivelant of CoC 2, i have a CoC 2.5 which i can just about close once


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I love grip training, I can close the 200lb heavygrips grips for 5 solid reps and my powerball high score is 13,678


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

theres some on ebay 350 pounds lol 11.49 lee priest uses them lol


----------

